# expired peanut butter - who knew??



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Well... I came home from work today and made a snack.. couple slices of toast with peanut butter, honey and sliced bananas... it was good! 

Couple hours later my stomache was wreaking havoc..... man oh man my gut is wrenching now.... been in and out of the can all night.... couldn't figure out what it was..... finally clued in and checked the peanut butter label - Best Before March 03, 2005  

Learn somethin new eh! So, if you're reaching for a snack, and yer reachin way way back into the fridge for that seemingly harmless jar of peanut butter, check the expiry date! :lmao:


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Wow.

Out of curiosity, when was the last time you had that peanut butter? I'm surprised you wouldn't have had gastric distress in the almost three year window you've had that peanut butter since the expiry date!


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

Peanuts can go completely rancid without change of smell or taste. When they do they can be very toxic. Careful!


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Best before dates only apply until the package is opened. Even if the PB had an expiry of next year, once opened the date is no longer meaningful.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

It wasn't even mine... my housemates.... it's been in there a while I take it. I need to go grocery shopping... Anyway, I came home really hungry so I just reached for it thinkin it'd be a good snack.... big mistake! lol....


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

stir it up, and it's all good  just like when you first bought it


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

lol.. i think i'll pass thanks.. it's still at the top of the garbage if you want it...


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

That PB wouldn't have been Peter Pan would it?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

teeterboy3 said:


> That PB wouldn't have been Peter Pan would it?


I didn't see any reference to Canada regarding that salmonella outbreak, but hey, who knows?

kloan, let us know how you're doing. I seriously hope you're not another victim of salmonella poisoning.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

To answer the title question: most adults, and many non-adults.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I believe honey is the only food that won't go bad.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

HowEver said:


> To answer the title question: most adults, and many non-adults.


most adults? hmm, i'm not so sure... it was a mixed bag when i mentioned it to some friends, some knew, some didn't... 

ah well.. wasn't _too_ serious.. could still go to work the next day.. 

i'll certainly be checking expiry dates more thoroughly from now on though... and throwing out expired food, regardless if it's mine or not... just because my housemates are too lazy to throw out old food, doesn't mean i can't do it for them. 

oh, btw.. it was pc organic pb... ingredients: peanuts.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

i love expired food... not only do i get full, i get high..... and the last time i checked, expired food is not on the 'banned' list...


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

kloan said:


> organic pb... ingredients: peanuts.


well there's your problem right there


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I bet there was a warning on the label too: "May contain peanuts."




macpablo said:


> well there's your problem right there


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Ahhh... it makes sense now.

Non-organic peanut butter lasts on the shelf longer because it is full of preservatives.

But organic peanut butter (i.e., the pure peanut kind) will go rancid. Most shelled nuts, in fact, will eventually go rancid if they are stored at room temperature--depends on the oil content of the nut. (I do a lot of baking, so I buy baking nuts in small quantity and store any leftovers in the freezer to keep them fresh longer.)

Put the pure-peanut butter in the fridge. It's a bit trickier to mix it up (regular peanut butter uses hydrogenated vegetable oil to keep it from separating) but it keeps longer.


----------

